
Translation Leak-Aside Buffer: Defeating Cache Side-Channel Protections [pdf] - randombit
https://www.vusec.net/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/tlbleed-author-preprint.pdf
======
notaplumber
This is TLBleed - the reason OpenBSD disabled SMT (HyperThreading).

Overview from security researchers:
[https://www.vusec.net/projects/tlbleed/](https://www.vusec.net/projects/tlbleed/)

Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17389377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17389377)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17350278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17350278)

